# [SOLVED] Internal Alcor Micro Multi-Card reader

## baschni

Hi all,

I just installed an internal card reader (conected via internal usb) for support of MMC/SD, TF, CF and several other Cards. It creates some devices, but there's no reaction when I insert a MMC card.

Here's some dmesg output:

http://nopaste.info/39c55204c6.html

I've compiled MMC Card support, Scsi support, Scsi probe multiple LUNs and general card reader support into the kernel.

Is there anything I miss?

Yours,

baschniLast edited by baschni on Mon Aug 31, 2009 10:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## baschni

just found out about lsusb:

 *Quote:*   

>  lsusb -vvv
> 
> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Hi-Speed 21-in-1 Flash Card Reader/Writer (Internal/External)
> 
> Device Descriptor:
> ...

 

----------

## baschni

Starting hal daemon fixed it   :Rolling Eyes:   whysoever

----------

